
‘Steve Jobs’ Bombs: What Went Wrong with the Apple Drama - Alupis
http://variety.com/2015/film/box-office/steve-jobs-flops-1201626243/
======
jack9
Typical hollywood self-delusion.

> after Leonardo DiCaprio and Christian Bale passed on the title role, it
> lacked a major star, limiting its commercial prospects

> Having a DiCaprio or a Robert Downey Jr. in the title role may have
> broadened “Steve Jobs'” appeal.

Fassbender came out looking like Ed Harris. Audiences want to see Jobs in his
prime, as Ashton Kutcher played it. Nothing to do with a "big name actor" and
everything about sex appeal. Apple has always been about image and the movie
is no different. The fact that the sexy version of Jobs was already done is
why it failed and the hand wringing in this article looks idiotic. Everyone
considers a 20$ ticket to the new Jobs a wasteful risk, despite hearing how
existing mediocre fall films are doing. Quit putting out schlock and your art-
film remakes might do better. They certainly won't be hits, either way.

~~~
Alupis
Personally, I think people are just plain tired of the Steve Jobs narrative.

